# Salt treatment for ich, Please.



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

I believe that my oscar has ich/ick. I see small white spots on him, not too many as yet.
I have increased the temp. to 85/86 F. and have started to add salt.
From what I read, the recommended amount is 2-3tbsp/5gal.
Therefor, for my 120 I need to add 60tbsp. of salt?

I know I have read The Fish Guys treatment many times before, but now that I need it I can't find it. 
Silly, huh? :? :?

Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0 
Nitrates 15

I did a large water change 2 days ago, and will increase the frequency.
I know they need REALLY clean water to help combat negative affects of nasty parasites.

My question is this, when adding salt, are they all equal, as far as the volume needed is concerned?
Aquarium salt, kosher salt, marine salt, pickling salt, etc.

My oscars and I thank you.
Happy Canada Day and Happy Fourth of July!!!
Bev


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Start out with 1 large tablespoon per 5 gallons and then elevate it to 1 tablespoon per 20 gallons the next day.

Keep in mind the ich will generally get larger and appear worse as the parasites already attached increase in size.

It takes patience, and be absolutely sure to aerate your water heavily.


----------



## FLYFISH509 (Dec 11, 2005)

Start out with 1 tbs per 10 gal's, 12 tbs, wait a day or 2, if need be increase it to 1 tbls per 5 gal's., another 12 tbs., You shouldn't have to add anymore than that. Keep the temp up to at least 86 and add an air stone, increase airation. Keep this up for a week. I use marine salt.


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

Is that enough salt to kill the nasties? 
I keep coming across 2-3 tbsp/ 5gal. so splitting the difference, works out to 60tbsp. in total.


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

I wouldn't use salt.. I don't think salt is needed in a Fresh water aquarium. I would think something like Ich guard would be best. Probably faster too.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Salt is the absolute best way to go. Much easier on the fish than meds and meds don't always work with one treatment. I have used the salt/heat method on all my cases of Ich and it has ALWAYS worked. Over the many years I have never lost a fish to Ich. Your fish will fair much better as most meds can cause stress witch you don't want when you are battling Ich.


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Thats why you should always use half dosage of meds i thought... Too Slowly treat the fish... Salt over a long period of continous use can do more harm than good believe it or not.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nick89 said:


> Thats why you should always use half dosage of meds i thought... Too Slowly treat the fish... Salt over a long period of continous use can do more harm than good believe it or not.


I agree with that. But you don't need it over a long period of time. Just for the initial treatment. Then, you slowly remove it with water changes over then few days/weeks.

Meds with malachite green and copper are really all that work... rest are not really worth it.


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Thats also right. I suppose you could treat it with salt, but again, try to not make it a habit using salt all the time. Its good here and there but i would definitely not want to use it all the time.


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses.
Nick, I really don't want to put salt into my freshwater tank, but most of the medications that I have read about sound much worse. 
If I don't get rid of the ich, it will kill them, so I just want to do it in the way that is easiest on the fish.
The thing that I am most concerned about is the amount of salt to add.
It's anywhere from 1.5-6tbsp/5gallons.
Dumping 60tbsp of salt into the tank seems like an awful lot.
That part scared me, so I have only put 30tbsp in so far.(120gallon tank)


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Taste the water and see if its salty yet ... :fish:


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

I just tried the fish water, yukkk
and it doesn't taste salty at all.
I guess I'll add the other 30 tbsp.

Thanks Oscarlover.
What a simple solution


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

One more thing, I have a wee tiny EBJD, 1 inch in the same tank.
This will not hurt him I hope??

Bev


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Ich is all around in the tank, so i would say he could get ICH as well. And if you do use salt, add it slowly, half dosage over the course of a few days until you reach a comfortable level of salt in your tank. But don't add it all at once as this could stress the fish out even more. And remember to slowly, raise the temperature up to required heat.


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Nick. That's exactly what I did.


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

ladybev said:


> Thanks Nick. That's exactly what I did.


Hello Bev. Are you disolving the salt before adding it? 
About ICH/X....I found out the hard way because it is not noted on the bottle at all!! If you have scaleless fish,Loaches,Cat Fish,ect it will kill them. I lost 7 loaches and 4 Striped Rapheal's by using ICH/X....I found out online after they died. I will only use salt from now on.I add salt after every third water change as a preventitive measure.I have never had Ich since doing that and all my fish are healthy and happy.


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks frontsrock, yes. 
I have been taking water from their tank, mixing with salt to fully dissolve it, and very slowly adding it back in.

Bev


----------

